
Show HN: A tool to explore 100+ coworking retreats - stephsmithio
https://www.nomadhubb.com/locations
======
africajam
Nice tool - what tech stack are you using?

I built this with Ruby on Rails and would love to see people using it for
projects like what you've done:

[https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder](https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder)

If you are interested in adapting it for your use case let me know and I'll do
my best to help.

~~~
stephsmithio
Cool, I'll check it out but unfortunately, I've never used Rails before! This
is made in Node, Express, and Mongo. :)

------
kevinyun
Nice work, finding a lot of links/organizations I wouldn't have found
otherwise.

I understand that a lot of these guys are for-profit companies trying to make
it, but are there any organizations that self-organize in the spirit of
digital nomads?

~~~
stephsmithio
Thanks Kevin! From my understanding, actually a lot of these companies started
with just some friends that wanted to travel/work together and it ended up
turning into a "for-profit" company in the end. I don't know if there are any
that exist purely in self-organizing nomads now, although I've often
considered the idea myself.

------
graylien
great work, did you think about opening an API?

~~~
stephsmithio
Thank you! I actually haven't, but I wouldn't mind having the data completely
public. I just don't know technically how to do that yet, although I will put
in in my "to dos" :)

